# Conmutador de 8 canales para osciloscopio



## Carlosdaniel (Oct 22, 2008)

Hola a todos, en este sitio    http://thunting.com/geotech/forums/showthread.php?p=80628#post80628   postee un adaptador de 8 canales para acoplar y transformar un osciloscopio monocanal en uno de 2, 4 u 8 canales. Yo pienso construirlo a la brevedad, y me parecio importante incluirlo para consideracion de los amigos

Carlosdaniel


----------

